# Correct subgenus divisions



## Scooby5757 (Dec 30, 2011)

That I've seen, Kew doesn't list subgenus or section with the classification info. Is there someplace that has an up-to-date list of this? Thx!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 31, 2011)

<bump>


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish -- I hope someone knows of one.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 1, 2012)

i imagine you've seen this but i don't know if it is up to date
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 3, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> i imagine you've seen this but i don't know if it is up to date
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html



Thanks! But I think that is out of date...but Im honestly not sure. 

All my books are different, Kew doesn't list it, and I just don't know where "that list" is. 

I havent updated OrchidWiz since 7.0 but that shows two subgenus; Brachypetalum and Paphiopedilum. Then subgenus Brachypetalum divided into sections Brachypetalum and Parvisepalum (I had a note somewhere about Parvisepalum having the subsection Emersonian (spelling probably is wrong) for emersonii and hangianum. Then the subgenus Paphiopedilum being divided into Barbata, Paphiopedilum (Koopowitz calls "Insigne Alliance"), Coryopetalum, Pardalopetalum, and Cochlopetalum. 

Alex from OrchidWiz told someone I know that he gets his taxonomic info from Kew, but, for the life of me, I can't find that info listed in Kews checklist. So I wonder if he is only referring to valid species.

Open to any thoughts or contradictions! Any way to "tag" Olaf and Dr. Braem to get their thoughts?


----------

